# Pippin is growing into a handsome man. :)



## sopo (May 28, 2009)

Pippin and his brothers are 10 weeks old tomorrow. This boy is just so beautiful, I wanted to share. 



and yes, I am a proud momma! :lol:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Awww! Yes he is! Very Handsome little guy you have there


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Stunning


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He is gorgeous.


----------



## cutietexan (Sep 22, 2009)

how precious!


----------



## Betsyc (Jan 22, 2010)

awww <3


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

If you lose interest I will take that angel heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Don't let Nancy near him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## strawberryfields (Oct 3, 2009)

Shetland, you'd take that baby even if Sopo didn't lose interest! :lol: 

What a gorgeous little boy!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

He's beautiful


----------

